# Bosc Monitor Vivarium Set Up



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey, if you have been following my threads you'll know i have been considering a bosc monitor for a pet for a while now and recently have been doing my research. I have spent the past 2 weeks finding out as much information about these amazing creatures as possible! And eventually came to the decision that a Bosc monitor is the way to go..

I have purchased and awaiting the arrival of a 6 x 3 x 3 vivarium. I am aware that this is not going to be a suitable size for the duration of the boscs life and i accept that i will need to upgrade at some point.

I was wondering if anybody would post some pictures of their Bosc enclosures to give me some inspiration on how to arrange / decorate my vivarium once it arrives. Obviously, i want the vivarium to be correctly set up and ready so that once i have brought the baby bosc his new home is already and waiting for him to move straight in and feel comfortable.

(The pet shops Bosc set up is no more than sand with a log.... i know not to let the pet shops bosc viv set up to influence the set up of mine as it is incorrect.)

*Just had a thought..maybe i should have put this in the "lizard pictures" section, sorry if this is in the wrong place...*


----------



## whitey:) (Nov 23, 2010)

just a grown on baby bosc viv 4x2x2 minus a log in the middle and i feel that a 70/30 mix of top soil and sand is the best substrate for most varanids to have as they love to dig and to burrow as u can see in my first pic my lil fella has burrowed under his basking spot tile and he has actually made an exit at the back of the tile

Basking Spot
http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r508/whitey931/be002.jpg

Full Viv
http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r508/whitey931/be001.jpg[/IMG]

Cool End
http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r508/whitey931/be003.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

******:) said:


> just a grown on baby bosc viv 4x2x2 minus a log in the middle and i feel that a 70/30 mix of top soil and sand is the best substrate for most varanids to have as they love to dig and to burrow as u can see in my first pic my lil fella has burrowed under his basking spot tile and he has actually made an exit at the back of the tile
> 
> Basking Spot
> http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r508/whitey931/be002.jpg
> ...


Yeah i have read 4 x 2 x 2 would be ok but i thought it wouldn't hurt to go a bit bigger without going too big (i read that to put a baby in an appropriate sized viv for a full grown adult could be stressful) 

Which kind of soil do you use, i have seen a variety of different soils that people say they use, which would you suggest is "the best" ? 

Thank you very much for sharing, much appreciated! :2thumb:


----------



## whitey:) (Nov 23, 2010)

top soil i use but cant remember the make of it off the top of my head orrrr and its not normal sand its play sand


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

Starting them out in a big Viv is only "stressful" to the owner that has to chase them down to "handle" them.


Anyone who has not seen a baby bosc run and frolic in a huge cage is missing out on an incredible display.

Not trying to be an arse, but there is no such thing as a cage that's too big, as long as you can maintain the environment.

Is this "enclosure" too big??


----------



## Jimmy P (Mar 14, 2012)

MrJsk said:


> Hey, if you have been following my threads you'll know i have been considering a bosc monitor for a pet for a while now and recently have been doing my research. I have spent the past 2 weeks finding out as much information about these amazing creatures as possible! And eventually came to the decision that a Bosc monitor is the way to go..
> 
> I have purchased and awaiting the arrival of a 6 x 3 x 3 vivarium. I am aware that this is not going to be a suitable size for the duration of the boscs life and i accept that i will need to upgrade at some point.
> 
> ...


Wayne is right, you should just build an 8x4x4 minimum and put your Bosc in that, once it learns there is no predators it won't hide as much. In terms of decoration, Bosc's and all Monitors really like wrecking everything! so sturdy decoration like logs and stones really and 2ft of substrate to dig in your Bosc will love that  

Thanks

James


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Hostile Savannah Monitor - YouTube

How many boscs do you see that act like that over food... 

Waynes enclosure is an 8 by 4 by 4... 

Massive by anyones standard... 

savannahmonitor.co... 

has his Viv build on there plus the age they went in at... they werent much bigger than hatchlings....


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Infernalis said:


> Starting them out in a big Viv is only "stressful" to the owner that has to chase them down to "handle" them.
> 
> 
> Anyone who has not seen a baby bosc run and frolic in a huge cage is missing out on an incredible display.
> ...


That makes perfect sense, however i was told that live food would easily escape from the baby and then the baby may not be able to find it :bash:

I knew there was no such thing as too big for a full grown adult, but because of what i was told thought a smaller viv would be more appropriate for a baby.

You have a fair point, so whoever told me this information was chatting :censor:

Thanks for clearing this up for me.. i should have double checked what i was told, which have been doing but the person who told me this has told me information before which was accurate.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

MrJsk said:


> That makes perfect sense, however i was told that live food would easily escape from the baby and then the baby may not be able to find it :bash:
> 
> I knew there was no such thing as too big for a full grown adult, but because of what i was told thought a smaller viv would be more appropriate for a baby.
> 
> ...



Like 99% of people who give info on monitors... 

Honestly :devil:


----------



## Jimmy P (Mar 14, 2012)

MrJsk said:


> That makes perfect sense, however i was told that live food would easily escape from the baby and then the baby may not be able to find it :bash:
> 
> I knew there was no such thing as too big for a full grown adult, but because of what i was told thought a smaller viv would be more appropriate for a baby.
> 
> ...


Your getting a WC Bosc (unless you know where all the CB hatchlings are? ) so this lizard hunts/forages food in the wild to become an adult so it will be even easier for it in an 8x4x4 where there is no chance of their prey getting away .

Hope that helps 

Thanks

James


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Like 99% of people who give info on monitors...
> 
> Honestly :devil:


I can't believe how much the information about bosc keeping differs. It has been hard for me to find bits of information that 2 people agree on. But hopefully after talking with more experienced people who actually know what they are on about rather than people who *think* they know, i will get to the bottom of things!

This is the exact reason i didn't just pop to the shop and buy a bosc.. i want to get a good, proper understanding of whats what, which i thought was going well... untill now.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Jimmy P said:


> Your getting a WC Bosc (unless you know where all the CB hatchlings are? ) so this lizard hunts/forages food in the wild to become an adult so it will be even easier for it in an 8x4x4 where there is no chance of their prey getting away .
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> ...


The lady in the pet shop did try to convince me that all of their bosc's are captive bred but after reading about WC / CB bocs i just smiled and nodded while thinking what aload of :censor: 

Yeah i really appreciate people trying to help me out here, thank you


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

it was me that told you to use a smaller viv first so the size doesnt stress the little one out due to problems with finding food etc, i told you this as i was told the exact same thing from people on this forum who also have boscs., Also you dont need air vents in a boscs viv, when set up correctly when you open the door very warm moist air should smack you in the face, if this happens then you have the correct heat/humidity levels, if ive been told that right.


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

Get started on tong feeding right away, nothing escapes.

I will set one roach at a time in my enclosure, it usually only travels a few inches before it's gone.

If your enclosure is good and solid, sealed up well, even crickets will be trapped inside.


----------



## channa (Mar 19, 2011)

mitsi said:


> it was me that told you to use a smaller viv first so the size doesnt stress the little one out due to problems with finding food etc, i told you this as i was told the exact same thing from people on this forum who also have boscs.,* Also you dont need air vents in a boscs viv, when set up correctly when you open the door very warm moist air should smack you in the face, if this happens then you have the correct heat/humidity levels, if ive been told that right.*



That's right...I know who you will of got that info off of to


----------



## Reptilejf (Jun 13, 2013)

my 11 year old friend has a bosc and its in an 8x4


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Reptilejf said:


> my 11 year old friend has a bosc and its in an 8x4


 
and so it should be


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

You should be fine! They are very good at foraging and should find food easily on their own, its great to watch! You can also tong feed some items which helps in the process of bonding, a plus side to starting with a smaller viv is that it makes it easier to find the Bosc when your going to handle, but i feel you'd be fine to put a baby into a 6x3


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> You should be fine! They are very good at foraging and should find food easily on their own, its great to watch! You can also tong feed some items which helps in the process of bonding, *a plus side to starting with a smaller viv is that it makes it easier to find the Bosc when your going to handle,* but i feel you'd be fine to put a baby into a 6x3


 Proves what I have been saying all along.....

Start right out with an 8x4x4 and your baby Bosc will grow up just fine.


----------

